
Show HN: Collaborative text editing with unobtrusive markdown and code highlighting - c0da
http://www.bluedocs.io/
======
rspeer
Add an easy way to link to other pages without having to type the full URL,
and you've got a radical improvement on a wiki.

Perhaps you could use double-bracket links like GitHub wikis use, so this
would be a [[ubpdk|link to another document]].

------
reitanqild
Why markdown everywhere, don't we have better markup languages?

~~~
detaro
Do we? Recently looked into that and it didn't seem like there is something
clear-cut superior, sadly...

~~~
reitanqild
Asciidoc seems superior to me at least.

IIRC Dokuwiki wasn't too bad either.

Standard Markdown used to lack some important constructs, again IIRC.

------
malloryerik
Very cool, but what's the issue with mobile? I use Swype and it only inputs
the first letter of each word.

------
fiatjaf
What is the stack?

~~~
c0da
It's almost pure front-end using Firebase + Firepad
([https://firepad.io/](https://firepad.io/)). The editor uses CodeMirror
([http://codemirror.net/](http://codemirror.net/)) and custom highlighting
rules. The backend (what little of it exists) is in Flask :)

------
Old_Thrashbarg
Very cool!

